# ID OEM V1 vs. Dyn MW160GT



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

Okay, this is more a curiosity than anything. I have had the ID OEMs in factory locations running with Seas Neo tweeters for nearly 1.5 years now and I just switched in an ID NX30 and Dynaudio MW160GT on the drivers side. I've been running with half and half for days now, balancing all to one side, then other, switching listening positions, etc, and I'm embarrassed to say I notice no spectacular differences. I think the ID tweet may be cleaner and more detailed, but the ID mid seems to be slightly more forward and 'energetic' for lack of a better term.

Question is, should I be expecting more variance? Running an Alpine H650 into a PDX-5.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

No surprize the ID OEM is more energetic and forward sounding because Dyn mids are the difinition of "laid back". I've heard one Dyn system that I absolutely loved but the rest were just too laid back and mellow for my tastes.


----------

